# Recommend some Nintendo DS games!



## Mallus (Oct 13, 2008)

I just traded my old, dust-accumulating PS2 (and some associated paraphernalia) in for a bright, shiny, red DS Lite. I'm mainly interested in RPG's and strategy games, but I'm not opposed to a good twitch game every now and again. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rackhir (Oct 13, 2008)

Mallus said:


> I just traded my old, dust-accumulating PS2 (and some associated paraphernalia) in for a bright, shiny, red DS Lite. I'm mainly interested in RPG's and strategy games, but I'm not opposed to a good twitch game every now and again.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




There's remakes of several of the early (pre Final Fantasy VII) games, including VI and IV IIRC. Final Fantasy Tactics got some good games released for the DS (some original, some remakes).

There's also a remake of one of the early Front Mission games (I can loan you that one if you want). It's a mixed TBS/RPG.

There were two of the Super Robot Wars Original Generations games released. They're supposed to be pretty good TBS.


----------



## JediSoth (Oct 13, 2008)

Two RPGs I enjoyed on my DS were Rune Factory: A Fantasy Harvest Moon (the sequel to which comes out next month) and Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords.

If you're not familiar with the Harvest Moon series, it's basically a farming sim. Rune Factory adds an exploration/level advancement mechanic on top of that. So, while you start off running your farm, you eventually start exploring nearby caves and fighting the monsters within to learn of a plot by a neighboring nation to invade the nation in which you live. In addition to farming, you can learn to cook, smithing (so you can make your own weapson and such), and woo the bachlorettes in town (eventually marrying one, if you choose). You can also collect runes (which replenish your health & stamina) from fully planted plots of land (hence the name "Rune Factory," 'cause you can plant stuff IN the caves to help your explorations).

Puzzle Quest is a more traditional fantasy RPG except the combat mechanic is a Bejeweled-like minigame. It has a fairly standard story, but is pretty entertaining and the combat is surprisingly addictive, though I hear it's a bit too easy with certain character combinations (I played through as a Wizard, so I didn't have that problem).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 13, 2008)

Chrono Trigger DS is coming out in November.

Not buying that has already been deemed a high crime, I believe, so be prepared for that.


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been curious about _*Mage knight* destiny's soldier _

Mage Knight: Destiny's Soldier for DS Reviews - DS Mage Knight: Destiny's Soldier Reviews

Not a "recommendation" per se, since i have not played it, but just a mention that it is out there.


----------



## Deset Gled (Oct 13, 2008)

My favorite DS games so far are the throw backs to old-school platformers.  Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow and New Super Mario Bros are two of the best new games I've played in years.  I've played through both multiple times.  Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin is also good, but not DoS good.  I am currently slogging my way through MegaMan ZX Advent, which seems promising.

You should definetally get Tetris DS, because every portable Nintendo system needs to have a Tetris game.  In you're into the genre's: Metroid Prime Pinball is one of the best computer pinball sims I've ever played; Mario Kart DS is a great example of cart-style racing; Nanostray 1 and 2 are pretty good Raiden style shooters.


----------



## Merkuri (Oct 13, 2008)

Ooh, I just got a DS, too.  I think a lot of these games are going on my Christmas list. 

Personally, I'm a Pokemon fan.  The only DS game I have right now is Pokemon Pearl, which I'm liking a lot.  I believe it falls under the category of RPG.   Don't be turned off by it's kiddy reputation.  It's actually very addictive and there's a lot of strategy involved.  

Plus if you have any sort of collecting instinct it's a way to satisfy that without spending money on actual physical items.  This game scratches the same itch that Magic: The Gathering did for me back when I played, except it costs much less in the long run ($2 a week for MtG booster packs versus one-time cost of $25 for the Pokemon game).


----------



## Rackhir (Oct 13, 2008)

Merkuri said:


> This game scratches the same itch that Magic: The Gathering did for me back when I played




Phil Foglio has started putting the "Magic (the Gathering) Years" of "What's New" on his web site.

What's New with Phil & Dixie Online Comics

And reading it won't cost you anything (well aside from all the collected volumes of his stuff once you start reading it).


----------



## D.Shaffer (Oct 14, 2008)

Disgaea DS.  One of the best tactical RPG's ever created, now in tiny, portable, DS form. FFTA2 was mentioned.

If you want the turn based without the RPG...Civ Revolutions, Age of Kings, and the perenial favorite, Advanced Wars all beckon.


----------



## Arnwyn (Oct 15, 2008)

I haven't the foggiest what you like, but here's what I own:

- Children of Mana (if you like the Mana series of action-RPGs)
- Dragon Quest Heroes: Rocket Slime
- Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker
- Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fate
- Final Fantasy Fables: Chocobo Tales
- Final Fantasy III (finally, the only Final Fantasy that never previously showed up in North America)
- Final Fantasy Tactics A2
- Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings (sequel to the PS2's FFXII, but it's kind of an RTS)
- Front Mission (the original Front Mission, never before seen in North America)
- Heroes of Mana (another Mana game, this time an RTS)
- Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (sequel to the GCN's Zelda: Wind Waker)
- Magical Starsign (somewhat traditional RPG)
- Mario Kart DS (the absolute _best_ Mario Kart of them all. OF. THEM. ALL.)
- New Super Mario Bros. (if you're a SMB fan)
- Super Princess Peach (again, if you're a SMB fan)
- Yoshi's Island DS (sequel to the SNES's Yoshi's Island, the best platformer of all time AFAIC)


----------



## Rl'Halsinor (Oct 15, 2008)

Anwyn listed some of the best titles for DS RPG play so I won't repeat.

I would add that a number of the Kirby games are very good and don't forget some of the offerings from the Game Boy Advance error that you can play on the DS.

One really interesting offering coming out in mid-November is Mushroom Men.  It is getting good reviews.  They will also have a Wii version that is a totally different story and looks to be loads of fun.


----------



## Mallus (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, folks. I think I'll pick up Mario Kart (Zelda, FF III, and FF IV are being loaned to me), and I'll definitely keep an eye out for Chrono Trigger.

Rackhir: sure, I'll take a mecha game. Thanks.

Also, just saw the trailer for the Level 5/Studio Ghibli RPG... wow.


----------



## erf_beto (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, people already mentioned the obvious, but I feel there's a game very worth mentioning missing: *The World Ends With You*.

This game didn't catch my attention at first and I actually didn't want to play it because of the high immersion into the japanese modern culture and lifestyle (don't get me wrong, I love anime but I just didn't want to deal with it at the time). 

Boy was I wrong? This game delivers the best your DS can handle: it's a very inovative rpg with an incredible story; you use every DS feature, stylus, mic, etc, without feeling the designers were just pushing it - let's be honest, there are games where you use these features without actually needing it (like Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow). And the music is to die for. 

If you want something different, try *The World Ends With You*.

Now, if you want something completely old school, I recommend *Etrian Odissey*. Rembember those old pc games where you created your own party of adventures, dive into a first person view dungeon to fight monsters, terribly difficult monsters, one after the other? Like, you die all the time and can't seem to give up on the game? This is Etrian Odissey, a very good game (with an even better sequel), where you even have to map the dungeon in a grid using the stylus. Very fun, though It might bore you if don't like hard games.

Other good games: 
*
Castlevania Portrait of Ruin*. Just great. If you played through Aria of Sorrow on the GBA, then I also recommend Dawn of Sorrow, wich is a sequel. Otherwise, stick with PoR, unless you're a Vania junkie like myself (and later this month, Order of Eclesia is coming out - the hype is very strong )
*Puzzle Quest*. This is a gem (pun intended), a mix of Bejeweled and RPG, where you're rewarded for being addicted.
*Final Fantasy Tactics Advance 2.* Though I liked the more serious storyline from the PSOne, this game is a lot of fun too. 
*Luminous Arc*. Even simpler than FFTA2 (much less time fiddling with character optimization), but very a good tactical rpg. The story starts quite simple, but unfolds in a rewarding way. Some voice acting are annoying but the humor tone makes it okay. Also, it features the best angel I have ever EVAR seen  (comical, that is).
*Dragon Quest IV Chapters of the Chosen*. Remake of an old style game, very good because the original game was good. Not many new features added, so you'll feel like playing SNES or something.
*Final Fantasy IV.* Also a remake, but unlike Dragon Quest, completely remade with 3d characters (wich I hated, but cant really complain) and voice acting. I played it on the GBA, and it was a very good old style rpg. If you havent played, dont miss it (it's one of the most classic Final Fantasy games, along with VI, whose remake is also comming soon)
*New Super Mario Bros. *It's Mario. What's not to like?

Good luck!


----------



## Arnwyn (Oct 16, 2008)

erf_beto said:


> Well, people already mentioned the obvious, but I feel there's a game very worth mentioning missing: *The World Ends With You*.
> 
> This game didn't catch my attention at first and I actually didn't want to play it because of the high immersion into the japanese modern culture and lifestyle (don't get me wrong, I love anime but I just didn't want to deal with it at the time).
> 
> Boy was I wrong



That's good to hear - as your reasons are exactly why I'm staying far, far away.

But after what you just said, maybe I might pick it up if I see it used...


----------



## Mallus (Oct 16, 2008)

erf_beto said:


> If you want something different, try *The World Ends With You*.



That's the RPG with the street-art look, a la Jet Set Radio, isn't it? Glad to hear it's a good game... it looks amazing. I think I'll pick that up after I play thorugh my friends copy of FF IV (which I'm picking up at a bar after work).


----------



## thatdarncat (Oct 17, 2008)

Zelda of course, and Final Fantasy IV is t3h awesome. Tetris DS, Mario Kart DS and New Super Mario Bros are all good games. 

What I'm shocked no one has mentioned is Professor Layton.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Oct 17, 2008)

Any more good RPG suggestions?  It is a pretty impressive list, already.

Suikoden Tierkreis is coming out for the DS in Japan in December.  Once it has a U.S. release date, I'll be buying a DS and will need some other games for it.


----------



## erf_beto (Oct 20, 2008)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Any more good RPG suggestions?  It is a pretty impressive list, already.



 It's in portuguese (Brazil), but there's pictures: 
Futuros Rpgs do DS [Até o momento + de 70] - NDS Brasil Fórum 
It's an "upcoming DS RPG titles" thread on a brazilian forum (I just lurk there sometimes). It's a bit old, so some/most of them are already out, but it might prove usefull (even with no ratings and no previous titles). 

*thatdarncat: *Professor Layton!!! That's the one I forgot! I knew something was missing when I hit Reply!


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow, I now have three reasons to learn Portuguese.  And yet, I'm so very lazy...


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2008)

Zelda: Phantom Hourglass is a great game.  It's a pretty standard Zelda game, but the graphics are great, and it has a multiplayer competition mode.

Final Fantasy XII: Revnant Wings is a good RTS/RPG game.

For somethign casual, Metroid Prime Pinball is fun and amusing.

Mario Kart DS is a great game.

I didn't care for Puzzlequest.


----------

